# Bootcamp inaccessible suite modif partition disk Source



## Mbase (16 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
Tout est dans le titre comme on dit...
MacBook pro de 2012 (mac osx mountain lion)
Suite à la modif de la taille de la partition Source à partir de l'utilitaire de disque,  je n'arrive plus à booter vers windows 7 sur bootcamp.
Ecran noir me demande d'insérer disk bootable ... j'ai bien remis le cd de windows 7 mais sans résultat.
A votre avis y a t il une solution ?
Merci d'avance
Did




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

